# Help me figure this place out.....PLEASE#*&[email protected](#^



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Can anyone please help me figure out how to find the bass in these Florida tidal rivers? I recently moved from Kentucky where I fished Kentucky and Barkley lakes for about 7 years. These shallow rivers with strong-ish tidal currents are kicking my butt. I'm going up to Blackwater River tomorrow. I'll be putting in at the park ramp near HWY 87/90. Do I need to focus on the main river current breaks or the slack water cuts? What phase of the spawn are they in? Tackle choices.... Should I be fishing aggressively with cranks and spinner baits or slow down with jigs and plastics? What are the best colors (natural pumpkins/watermelons or the red/tequilla shad colors)? Should I be throwing full size jigs/worms or finesse?

I know there's a bunch of questions here but I didn't ask for any specific spots or anything like that. I wouldn't expect anyone to give their honey holes up. Please help out thenew guy in town. If you don't want to share with the public, feel free to PM me. 

I'll be in a white and black Nitro. If ya see me out there tomorrow, please feel free to stop and BS.

Thanks for any help ya'll can provide.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably all phases of the spawn still. I saw some fish last week that we not yet locked on. Focus on the basins along the river. Cooper's Basin will resemble what you're used to. Like you, I'm a transplant and was as happy as I could be to see hydrilla. Floating rapalas, trick worms and other soft plastics will do the the trick.

If you're intersted in a bass club, Olive Baptist meets next Sunday @ 445. You don't have to be a member of the church or any chuch to join. Only cost involved is $20 entry fee per tournament. I've attached the tournament flyer for your review.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Welcome to N.W. Florida fishing. The tides have some to do with the fishing if you fish lower ends of the rivers. Me and my son was on Blackwater today and only caught 3 keepers, normally we can limit out. Your best bet for now is up river and hit the little ponds and creeks off the river itself. I know the Bream are bedding hard and I am heading back out Wednesday for Bass and Bream. We caught all our Bass on Snagless Sallies today but a Red Shad worm works well also. Good luck and keep the lines wet...:usaflag*


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Sunday started off really slow but got better as I spoke with people on the water. I ended up catching a keeper on a white spinnerbait and a dink on a rootbeer chartreuse Bandit crankbait. I lost 3 others on the spinnerbait that might have been keepers. From what everyone I talked to said....the water was extremely dirty on Sunday. It was great for me as the lakes I used to fish only have about 18" visibility on a clear day.

I'll keep going out and keep learning the water. That's all we can hope for.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Another horrible day on Blackwater. This fishery is downright stingy. We threw everything with no takers. I fished several areas that looked promising but not one bite. The only thing we caught was sunburn. Things might be easier if there was a map of the river in order to find structure. I found lots of areas that someone fishing on Kentucky Lake would call a "good" ledge but could get bit.

Trial and error. I'll figure something out sooner or later.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Opinions vary, but I have better luck with quanity on Escambia river fishing grass banks with scattered structure(tree near bank, wood,log, etc) Better quality fish may be on Blackwater, although I did catch a 8 lber on Escambia.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i live on escambia river small spinner baits work well and also trick worms white and bubblegum colors work really good crayfish jigs in the lakes right now


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flippinout (4/20/2008)* Things might be easier if there was a map of the river in order to find structure. .


Don't know if you are talking about a topo map of the river bottom or just something to give you a visual overview. If a visual overview is what you are looking for try google maps or google earth. Can be good depending on what area your looking in.


----------

